# AEB - Affinity Energy and Health



## System (18 July 2010)

Algae.Tec (AEB) has an exclusive global licence to commercially exploit the McConchie Stroud algae production system.

http://www.algaetec.com.au


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 July 2010)

I recall an article in the AFR last week about problems with the IPO documents released by Algae Tec leading to ASIC requiring Algae Tec to release a supplemental IPO document and delaying the listing of Algae Tec on the ASX.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (22 July 2010)

Transcript not up yet, but I caught a story on tonight's PM, broadcast on 774 in Melbourne, with respect to this company.

The transcript will appear at the following link when the ABC posts it.

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2010/s2961495.htm

From what I can recall, the company has been at the process of commercialisation for seven years, is in the midst of building a prototype plant and expects to have a full-scale plant up and running by the end of 2012.


----------



## hmmm (23 July 2010)

> The Company is yet to build a demonstration facility so there can be no guarantee that the
> current provisions set aside for the demonstration facility will be sufficient.  Funds raised under this Prospectus
> will not be sufficient to enable the Company to fully commercialise the McConchie-Stroud System. Any
> additional equity financing will dilute shareholdings, and debt financing, if available, may involve restrictions
> ...




This from http://www.algaetec.com.au/images/stories/prospectus/ALG-Prospectus-FULL-2010-07-12.pdf

Concerning that this capital raising wont put them in a position to commercialize their systems...


----------



## Anmar (19 December 2013)

Dec 16th 2013

Algae.Tec announced receipt of a Validation Report from Sydney Environmental and Soil Laboratory, a National Association of Testing Authorities approved company. With the successful completion of the validation process, the company is now focused on commercializing the technology, with the goal of rapidly establishing a strong, profitable revenue base for the company.


----------



## Sdajii (19 December 2013)

Anmar said:


> Dec 16th 2013
> 
> Algae.Tec announced receipt of a Validation Report from Sydney Environmental and Soil Laboratory, a National Association of Testing Authorities approved company. With the successful completion of the validation process, the company is now focused on commercializing the technology, with the goal of rapidly establishing a strong, profitable revenue base for the company.




It's very concerning, isn't it?

Last year they promised a validation report from SGS which would prove their incredible claims about commercial viability of their technology, they promised it would be in by the end of the year (last year). Recently they blamed 'personnel issues' on the delay of a year (!!!) and promised it would be out soon. But it didn't come.

Suddenly, unexpectedly, we are given a validation report from a completely different mob, which supposedly validates the technology as viable, but we have absolutely no specifics, all we know is that they're capable of producing algae, which we already knew. If they claim it as so very positive, why do we have no detail at all? We didn't get one quantified piece of information. Scarey!

More concerning still, until this week they were touting themselves as an amazing green energy company which could produce liquid biofuel oil from algae at half the cost of conventional crude! Of course, that's an incredible claim, which they have failed to prove despite promising to for years. Suddenly, just as we get supposed 'validation' of the technology, they flip from being an energy company to a boutique health supplement manufacturer! Strangely, they are talking about the 'large' size of this section of the health industry as being worth tapping into... perhaps they're forgetting that until this week they were promising to be making their mark in the *energy* industry, which I dare say is a little larger than the boutique health good industry.

I would also be concerned that they are using industrial waste from coal power plants and rubbish dumps as ingredients for their product. Not such a problem if you're making biofuel, but for a product to be consumed as a boutique human health supplement?

But, the market loves it and the price has hit almost double what it was just recently. Incredible!


----------



## greggles (4 January 2018)

Algae.Tec Limited is an interesting company. Algae production and now cannabis. Sign of the times I suppose. Here's the chart from the last couple of weeks.







The movement at the station started on 22 December when the company announced that it was getting involved in low-THC cannabis production with a view to developing stock and veterinary medications, supplements and sophisticated animal therapeutics. Cannabis, like cobalt and blockchain technology, seems to be hot at the moment so I'm keeping an open mind.

More movement started yesterday and no news yet today, so I assume that another announcement isn't far away. Am watching with interest.


----------



## newanimal (4 January 2018)

I think todays action is tied to QBL trading halt today with impending positive announcement to come. Happy to have entered AEB on it's 22/12 announcement of linking up with QBL.


----------



## barney (4 January 2018)

Yeah it looks like some specking on the QBL announcement .....

I'm actually more interested in their involvement and recent 25% stake taken in Uruguay Company United Biogenics ...... The potential projected income from hemp seed cultivation coupled with global exposure could turn this into something much larger than its current $20 million market cap ..... medium term hold at least for me but expecting a bit of a short term push on the SP


----------



## greggles (4 January 2018)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I guess it pays to have a good read through recent announcements to get some context and familiarise yourself in detail with a company's recent activities.


----------



## barney (5 January 2018)

Serious gap open today!


----------



## greggles (29 January 2018)

barney said:


> Serious gap open today!



Algae.tec down 20% today after coming out of suspension Friday after the close of trading. 

The company announced that they are raising $2,500,000 by issuing 62,263,422 shares at 4c a share and the share price has fallen down to 3.8c this morning as a result. 

Funds from the placement will be used to advance key developments for the Company's state of the art algae product development plant in Atlanta in respect of product for sales into the human nutraceutical, animal feed and aquaculture markets. It will also assist with the establishment of the Australian nutraceuticals and medicinal cannabis facility currently under license application.

AEB peaked at 7c on 5 January and has now almost halved in value since then. Will be interesting to see whether the company can effectively use the funds from the capital raising to increase shareholder value and kickstart the share price again. 

This one is a little too risky for me, but will keep it on the watchlist out of interest.


----------



## System (20 August 2018)

On August 20th, 2018, Algae.Tec Limited changed its name to Affinity Energy and Health Limited.


----------



## Sdajii (29 August 2018)

I doubt this name change will be enough to save them!

I have watched this company for quite a few years, much like staring at a train wreck, unable to look away. The one and only thing they're good at is raising capital, which they are incredibly good at despite a history of failing at everything else, breaking every promise and the previous company started by the same people failing after the same pattern. I think there can be some value in watching bad companies, through being familiar what you need to avoid!

They do have a knack for giving out hot air announcements and pumping the share price before raising capital, and the directors are continually being paid handsome salaries, so I'm sure they're happy.


----------



## Sdajii (28 September 2018)

AEB is hitting new all time lows this week. It'll be interesting to see if they've finally run out of steam or if the directors will pull a rabbit out of their hat (which I'd suspect would be a fake plastic rabbit with no real substance, but these things tend to get a short term positive reaction). I have a suspicion they're currently deliberately allowing the price to drop. Not sure how much I'm allowed to say about that!

Currently all of their projects seem to be dead in the water, some of them strangely so, especially the marijuana projects with their crazy lack of market updates. Regardless of what has happened, they are ludicrously overdue in updating shareholders.


----------



## barney (28 September 2018)

Sdajii said:


> AEB is hitting new all time lows this week. It'll be interesting to see if they've finally run out of steam or if the directors will pull a rabbit out of their hat (which I'd suspect would be a fake plastic rabbit with no real substance, but these things tend to get a short term positive reaction). I have a suspicion they're currently deliberately allowing the price to drop. Not sure how much I'm allowed to say about that!
> 
> Currently all of their projects seem to be dead in the water, some of them strangely so, especially the marijuana projects with their crazy lack of market updates. Regardless of what has happened, they are ludicrously overdue in updating shareholders.




I was fortunate enough to make a few bob out of this Co a while back but got out in the nick of time …. Certainly pays to be nimble with the Spec end of the market


----------



## barney (29 July 2019)

barney said:


> I was fortunate enough to make a few bob out of this Co a while back but got out in the nick of time …. Certainly pays to be nimble with the Spec end of the market




I just happened back here for no particular reason other than I have recently taken a position in another cannabis related ASX Stock and may need to remind myself that I was fortunate enough to do ok on this one by being nimble as mentioned

Lucky (perhaps), or clever (perhaps) …. My Point is ...

If Lucky … be thankful.

If Clever … don't confuse being Clever with being Lucky …


----------

